

Ask YC: Provide Health Insurance at Start-Up? - NoMoreSnow

All, I'm wondering if folks have been costing health insurance when seeking capital. Do start-ups leave the health insurance to the individual employees to figure out themselves?<p>Thanks,
NoMoreSnow
======
plusbryan
We're all on a plan at Kaiser here at Xobni. They are the web 2.0 of the
hospital world, really. I'm amazed that my doctor not only has an email
address, but checks and responds to it. The online lab results is pretty
awesome too.

~~~
plusbryan
And I think they're pretty reasonably priced. I don't know exactly how much we
pay per employee though.

------
ALee
We are on Carefirst BlueCross BlueShield here in DC, we just chose one of the
smallest plans for our business. You should definitely cost it out (and it's
expected). Some startups do a lump sum per month. Others get a quote from an
insurance agency. If you're just looking for a financial cost, check out
RedFin's financial model (they're based in Seattle)-
<http://blog.guykawasaki.com/2007/10/glenn-kelmans-f.html>.

------
mwerty
Can't the YC companies band together and negotiate better rates given that
they already know each other pretty well?

------
NoMoreSnow
I'll check out whether Kaiser serves Phoenix to get a hard number and I will
also check the Redfin model.

This is very helpful, thank you both!

